# France Passion



## statenisland (Aug 17, 2007)

Good afternoon,
I am getting ready to travel through France to Spain for some winter sun and have been taking particular notice of other peoples' posts regarding their journeys.
The Aires are usually mentioned but rarely is the France Passion scheme.
Is this facility not as good as it appears?
Brian

PS- I am still looking for an empty Spanish gas bottle.


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi
I seem to recall that the book of 'Invitations France Passion' does not have phone numbers for the sites so it is not easy to plan ahead.
However we have used a couple and found them excellent.
It is polite to view, sample or taste the produce and at that point the stop over could become expensive! One cider farm relieved me of €50 and the next night another site had a restaurant which bruised the creit card!
TonyP


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

One of the reasons there are phone numbers isn that they are not run like CL sites. They are run by people who are willing to let you park on their property for free (as long as you bought the book) but who do not want the added responsibility of running a small site. Basically you turn up and if the place is full you have to find somewhere else. You cant book ahead (i suppose they dont want to reserve places for people who may not turn up and have to argue with others who have turned up and wonder why they cant park in the space thats there).

I can understand it really. 
Its a good scheme with few rules. All you have to do is let them know when you arrived and when you leave. Some have extra facilitoes like water and waste etc but there is no right to these.

Its ideal for those who are self sufficient and just want a place to park for the night. Thats why caravanners dont get invited as there would be awnings chairs cars kids bikes etc all over the place.

Phill


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We have never arrived and found a France Passion site full and I'm certain that this would be even more true in winter. It might be a good idea to travel with enough water, and dump your loo and waste water whenever you can before you arrive. These facilities are not always available at FP sites, especially I imagine in winter when they might drain external taps.

I travel with a collection of postcards from my home town and leave them, written with a short message of thanks, at the house next day. It's not always possible to find the person who owns the site and we don't just like to leave. It gives them a laugh at our French anyway !

When you use them you will be directed to the parking place by following the flower signs stuck at - hopefully- critical points on the way. Don't do as we did at our first one and drive blithly into the farmyard itself. We then had to do a 365 point turn with the farmer and all his extended family having lunch inches from us !

G


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

As others have said, they can be great and you can actually have a great time, the best we have used to date is one Bligny I think it is called in the Champagne area....great time, arrived as advised before noon, was met and explained where to park (mind you I thought never...ever get flat, as we went up and down tractor ruts - it was dry) and by the time I had done this, he was there with his father. We got out went to speak to them, we were asked would we like a degustation (tasting) we said, we would love to...a time was agreed for 1400.... and so out we went and again met by the father Yves... unfortunately he didn't speak much English (the son did) and in we went. We were shown a video explaining everything. Then invited down into the cellars to see all the equipment and caves, back up and the tasting.

To this day, I still can't work out how he filled our glasses up without noticing...but they were always full.... and after seeing all the photos and having a good chat in our franglais.... he took up out in his old Renault to the vines themselves.... Great time...and champagne...yes we bought some €10.40 a bottle....

Others have not always been so good, but worth a stop - but I would advise if you don't really intend at least spending time looking - don't stop... it is courteous, and there have been times, when they are too busy anyway...but you should at least attempt to buy something.

My opinion of course, but then I did try to start British Passion, and look where that ended up! 

It is a give and take idea.

If anyone is interested in how they actually started and why, let me know and I will explain...this is perhaps not the thread...

Carol


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. We joined France Passion 2 years ago. At one farm we stayed at the lady asked us if we would join her for dinner which we did, at the end we were presented with a bill for €62 so be very careful. we didn't renew our membership as buying wine etc can be very expensive.
Cheers Sid


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Crikey Sid.... which one was that, I am assuming you had no idea before that you may be charged..... or did she run a restaurant from the farm?

If you knew there was a cost...ok.... but if it was unexpected... I would think that very poor....and would wish to avoid it.

Have never found any problems, and have bought champagne, milk, cream and yoghurts from ones we have stopped at.... and been prepared for that before stopping. At some have never had the opportunity to buy anything, as we could not find anyone...which we thought odd.

Carol


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

We joined France Passion this year and looked at a number of the 'sites' in the various wine growing regions we visited this summer.

But we don't have a big motorhome, we only have a small campervan, and spend most of the time living outdoors. None of the France Passion sites we visted in the Jura, the Drome, or Burgandy had any grass, basically were car parks. Not suitable for us.

I think we were just unlucky, as I am sure some would be more suitable for our camping style.

But when we get a bigger van, I reckon many we looked at would be a good (and quieter) alternative to an 'outside the village' aire.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

trevd01 said:


> We joined France Passion this year and looked at a number of the 'sites' in the various wine growing regions we visited this summer.
> 
> But we don't have a big motorhome, we only have a small campervan, and spend most of the time living outdoors. None of the France Passion sites we visted in the Jura, the Drome, or Burgandy had any grass, basically were car parks. Not suitable for us.
> 
> ...


trev01

France Passion actually started, down in the South of France wine growing area, as the winegrowers happened to realise a lot of motorhomes were driving around trying to find somewhere to stop for the night..... an idea was formed by the consortium down there..... we have parking area used during the day i.e., for degustations etc., why not offer it to the camping caristes in the hope that if we offer them something for nothing, they stop overnight (max 24 hours) and perhaps will buy our wine.....

So that's why it is mainly sort of car parking areas, and why you are not expected to think of it as an aire or a site.... the little book provides you with the information you need to stop and park for the night, and in return for their offer of a safe parking place, you partake of their food/wine whatever.....

I think an excellent idea, as long as people realise that is what is offered, it isn't somewhere to get out your chairs, or awnings either....it is a parking spot...and in the main, in some very nice areas...

Carol


----------



## dawnraider (Apr 2, 2006)

On our 3 week visit to France in September we stopped at a couple, they were fantastic, the bext was near Reims, we tasted pink champagne sat in somebody's front room, the champagne was gorgeous. we did buy but felt under no pressure. The cost was £8.90p per bottle, if we had purchased in UK it would have been over double that.

regards Ken


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

dawnraider said:


> On our 3 week visit to France in September we stopped at a couple, they were fantastic, the bext was near Reims, we tasted pink champagne sat in somebody's front room, the champagne was gorgeous. we did buy but felt under no pressure. The cost was £8.90p per bottle, if we had purchased in UK it would have been over double that.
> 
> regards Ken


Ken - do you know which one this was please, I like to have a good recommendation - and hope to get back next year when we have the new motorhome.

Carol


----------



## dawnraider (Apr 2, 2006)

Carol will dig it out out over the next couple of days and will send details, they were charming couple we were made most welcome, and the champagne was gorgeous,


best regards Ken


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We've never stopped at a wine growers but at several vegetable or fruit farms, an ostrich farm and a dairy farm.

We've never felt pressured in any way to buy - indeed the last one we stopped at we couldn't find anyone to buy from and we wanted to sample their honey and homemade rhubarb wine.

Sometimes we've parked in the farm yard , in the ostrich farm it was the car park and on several places at nicely set out small grassed areas set aside for France Passion guests. Sometimes there have even been picnic chairs and tables provided.

I certainly never feel pressurised to buy more than I want for supper or for next day and I am sure this is not just me being thick-skinned ! Some of the farms which have farm shops sell first rate stuff and it is hard to know when to stop however.

G


----------



## 100288 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Passion scheme*

Last September we stayed at 3 passion schemes, and all were excellent.
The first site was in the middle of nowhere, which turned out to be a resteraunt, but was closed for the night but stayed in the grounds next to a lake. (no cost) The second site was a vinyard where the owner spoke good english, and invited us to help ourselves to the desert grapes, which we were parked next to. The following morning had a wine tasting and purchased several litres of wine for just a few euros. The third site was also a vinyard, which had hot showers. The wine tasting followed the next morning, and again at only a small cost. The only disadvantage of the passion scheme is that , unlike aires, there are few motorhomes on site (except your own) so it can be soilitary.
Wolud I join again? I think I would have to say yes ,as being part of the scheme widens your options for sites, and of course you never know what you will find.
mike


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Carol. It was about 18 months ago, haven't got the book anymore but it was a farm/BB in the Abbeville area. there was no mention of price, it was put to us as an invitation to join her for a meal.
We use the aires extensively so don't really see the need to pay for France Passion. It is a very good system and wouldn't put anyone off, just warning people to be careful.
Cheers Sid


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

SidT said:


> Hi Carol. It was about 18 months ago, haven't got the book anymore but it was a farm/BB in the Abbeville area. there was no mention of price, it was put to us as an invitation to join her for a meal.
> We use the aires extensively so don't really see the need to pay for France Passion. It is a very good system and wouldn't put anyone off, just warning people to be careful.
> Cheers Sid


Thanks Sid, incidentally was the meal worth the €62? I suppose if it is, that at least is NOT too bad, but I don't like the unexpectedness of it....

Carol


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

We've stayed at a few - one brilliant the others average. I suppose the bald truth is that they are more expensive than aires unless you're cheeky enough to buy nothing. If they offer products that you'd buy anyway it's no problem as long as they are reasonably priced.

The best one we stayed at was in Provence where the owners were just delightful and sold superb wine for 5 euros a bottle. The worst we stayed at offered "novelty wine" i.e. made to the original Roman formula. Interesting but it cost us 20 euros. In addition we were bitten all over by every insect for miles around.

My conclusion is that they are good for a change but not to be used all the time.

Ian


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

ianhibs said:


> . I suppose the bald truth is that they are more expensive than aires unless you're cheeky enough to buy nothing. If they offer products that you'd buy anyway it's no problem as long as they are reasonably priced.
> 
> Ian


They do make it clear in the book that you are not obliged to buy anything and there is no pressure. I'm sure this is true. As to "more expensive than aires" we've nearly always had to pay for aires, usually a small amount but there are some where the payment can be as much as 17 euros per night ( Lindau on Lake Constance and Bardolino on Lake Garda for example)

G


----------



## bikers (Nov 26, 2006)

Having used France Passions several times, in a small panel van, we'd say they are great but you have to be prepared for a wide variety of "sites".
Some have been pleasant grassed pitches with hedges, others just a patch of waste ground. Surroundings have included a deserted vinyard on top of a hill ("Park anywhere you like" the man said), an ostrich farm and a honey producer - come and see the honey being made, the cheery Frenchman said, so we did. Hundreds of bees! Don't worry he said, bee stings are good for you.

Expensive? No-of course they hope you'll buy something, even a couple of bottles, or some ham at a pig farm. No, we didn't have to buy an ostrich or any eggs! But you don't have to buy anything. A warm handshake by way of thanks can be enough.

Always a friendy welcome but you do have to have an open mind.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi having read posts on here I was going to buy a book titled French Passion etc etc then I noticed it said Easter to Sept as we can go more in Winter am I correct in thinking that this would be no good to us as we def can't go in Summer


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Briarose said:


> Hi having read posts on here I was going to buy a book titled French Passion etc etc then I noticed it said Easter to Sept as we can go more in Winter am I correct in thinking that this would be no good to us as we def can't go in Summer


The "subscription " period runs from Easter to Easter and I don't think you get a refund if you buy later in the year.

As far as I know you can use the sites all the year round though bear in mind that those which advertise water might not have it available in winter because of freezing problems.

Some of the France Passion sites are in the aires book which makes me wonder if the owners are bothered one way or another whether you are a FP member or not. I've never been aware of anyone looking at oursticker and certainly never been asked for the card.

You can always ring ahead if you are concerned - phone numbers are listed in the book.

G

G


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Aw thanks I have ordered the Aires book today............hopefully will be with us tomorrow then we can start planning, it is going to be my 50th so we want to make this trip very special esp as we have done nothing like this before so it is very exciting if not a little nail biting.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Spanish gas bottle*

You sould be able to pick one up for 20-25€ at car boot or sunday market, repsol best (orange) refil now about 12.30€, also you can buy a full flow valve which has a threaded output to conect to your van.


----------



## bikers (Nov 26, 2006)

We visited N. Spain via France last Feb and used aires quite a lot. Biggest problem is water being turned off because of freezing risk. We bought a funnel and 3 metres of large bore hose (from M.Bricolage). Obviously the hose needs to be small enough to get it into your water tank filling point but big enough for the funnel outlet. Then, if all else fails, you can fill an old big water bottle from any available tap (some don't take screw connectors and are oval, not round) and fill your tank via funnel and hose.
It takes time but it's better than running out. All part of the fun of motor caravanning in winter!


----------



## lindybell (Jun 9, 2007)

We have used the french passion scheme for a number of years now along with the Aires and the Stellplatz. Always found the FP's good places to stay with friendly people and a chance to practice our very weak French. We have never felt pressurised into buying anything and on may occasions we have had to ask to sample the wine or to buy other products.

This year we joined the Italian sceme Fatore Amico which works on the same principle. We stayed on two farms which were very good, off the beaten track but we prefer that. The only problem we found is that the directions were a bit haphazard and on one occasion we couldn't find the place at all, but I believe it is a relatively new scheme so you expect a few problems to start with. I would have no hesitation in joining both schemes again for next year.

Lindybell


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Spanish bottle*

I think that perhaps the situation has got a bit easier in that I see on a loy=t of the campsites here in spain plentiful supplies of bottled gas, I hear that the sites will let you buy them for at least use whilst on their site, a lot easier that seaching out a gas dealer , hae you got a spanish reg?

Mike & Ann 
Granada


----------

